# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποιηση;;;

## kostakos90

Καλησπερα ομαδα!

Ειμαι ο Κωστας , 30 ετων και τα τελευταια 5 χρονια εχω μια διαρκη και καθημερινη αισθηση ονειρου , σαν ζαλαδα αλλα οχι ακριβως. 
Εχω διαρκες ανγχος με αυτη την κατασταση και αποφευγω τα πολλα πολλα καθως με ανγχωνει περισσοτερο , πραγμα που κανει την καθημερινοτητα μου πιο δυσκολη. 
Λειτουργω κανονικα αλλα ειναι σαν να ξεχνιεμαι κλπ κλπ. 
Οταν ημουν πιτσιρικας ειχα παθει μια κριση επιληψιας η οποια αντιμετωπιστηκε και δεν ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε προβλημα για πανω απο 15 χρονια. 
Λογω του αγχους μου εχω κανει ολες τις δυνατες εξετασεις οι οποιες ηταν καθαρες. 
Αρχικα ψαχνοντας μου δωσαν διαφορα αντιεπιληπτικα τα οποια δεν πηρα καθως δεν θεωρω οτι οφειλετε απο αυτο. 
Με τα πολλα πηγα σε ενα ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου ειπε για γενικευμενο ανγχος μαζι με αγοραφοβια και μου δωσω Serolux 50 (αρχικη δοση 25 , μετα 50 και τελικη στα 100)
Ξεκινησα να τα παιρνω αλλα εκανα και γω την μ@@κια να κοιταξω παρενεργειες για στυτικα προβληματα κ ολα αυτα και ανγχωθηκα κ αλλο. χαχα

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι τι πιστευετε για την κατασταση; εχει καποιος αλλο αυτο το συναισθημα; αξιζει το σερολουξ ;

Αυτα!

----------


## Kiss

Καλησπερα σου την αποπροσωποποιηση δεν την βιωνω ετσι..... Ξαφνικα και για πολυ λιγο χρονο εχω την αισθηση οτι ειμαι ξενη (εξω) απο αυτο που ζω εκεινη την στιγμη. Ευτυχως μου κραταει για λιγο αλλα με αγχωνει για πολυ.

----------


## nikos2

οταν δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις συνολικα την εξβτερικη εικονα εαυτου σου αλλα κομματια του ειναι συμπτωμα αποπροσωποποιησης;

----------


## Kiss

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι..... Γιατι οταν το παθαινω αμφισβητω και την εικονα μου....

----------


## awareness

> Θα μπορουσε να ειναι..... Γιατι οταν το παθαινω αμφισβητω και την εικονα μου....


Κι εγώ, αλλά κ την υπαρξη των άλλων. Είναι ο, τι πιο βασανιστικο έχω ζήσει

----------

